# Autospeed presents SpeedPORT tuning solution



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Autospeed* is proud to announce the launch of our *SpeedPORT* tuning solution:
The same team of people that brought you projects like the *750whp* B5 Audi S4 3.0L GT-Kit 
and the *400whp* B6 Audi S4 4.2 Supercharged is now in the business of creating the smoothest 
and most powerful *Stage[1]* and *Stage[2]* software for your *2.7T*.
One reason our software is the smoothest and most powerful is our in-house developed 
*SpeedDATA* telemetry software which we also use for our *high horsepower* projects. 
It allows us to record enormous amounts of engine data during our dyno runs. We record 45 
different parameters about 33 times per second, for a staggering *1500 data points per second*, 
that's about 5 times the amount of data that other industry leaders use.
We've created a new website with car specific dyno graphs using data straight from our in-house 
Mustang AWD dyno. The website allows you to compare the power and torque curves for stock 
software vs. our *Stage[1]* and *Stage[2]* software.
The *Stage[1]* software is optimized to get the maximum performance out of the stock hardware, 
using *SpeedDATA* we are able to make sure that the engine is operating within component 
tolerances at all times. Our *Stage[2]* software is optimized for our exhaust systems, but shows 
good gains with any high quality aftermarket exhaust system.
All of our *Stage[1]* and *Stage[2]* software comes *fully loaded* with 91, 93, 104, 
Valet and Anti-Theft modes at *no additional charge* and is *fully switchable* using our 
*Free SpeedSWITCH software* and a VAG-COM cable.
Check it out at http://www.speedport.us/
-*The Autospeed Team*-


----------

